# Time Warner Socal -- LA, Orange County



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

On July 9th, TWC started a rollout of the following new channels in LA/OC:

Ch. 418 Discovery HD
Ch. 423 Vs./Golf
Ch. 426 ESPNews HD
Ch. 432 CNN HD
Ch. 433 HGTV HD
Ch. 434 Food Network HD
Ch. 435 Disney HD
Ch. 436 ABC Family HD
Ch. 437 TLC HD
Ch. 438 A&E HD
Ch. 439 History Channel HD
Ch. 440 NatGeo HD

Since the rollout is supposed to run from July 9th to February, I was surprised to wake up on the 9th and find the new channels had been added to my lineup and program guide. I was not at all surprised to find out I wasn't actually getting any of them. I know some people in Huntington Beach are getting the channels, but I don't know anyone getting them with TiVo/cablecard. The answers I get from TWC customer service are...conflicting...to say the least.

Anyone here with TWC Socal getting the new channels?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It's being discussed here. Go to the last few pages of the thread.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pointer. So far, I haven't found the answer at AVS either. I'm hoping someone else is getting these channels, so I will know it's worth the effort to spend harassing TWC. I am surprised there aren't more people in this situation.


----------



## mrmot (Aug 27, 2006)

I get the channels, but the tivo guide just says "To be announced". It's been like this since they were rolled out, last week. Here's what I've verified by manually tuning my TiVo and checking both the content of the channel, and the cable-card provided call signs:

418	Discovery Channel HD
423	Golf/Versus HD
426	ESPNews HD
432	CNN HD
433	HGTV HD
434	Food Network HD
435	Disney Channel HD
436	ABC Family HD
437	TLC HD
438	A&E HD
439	History HD
440	National Geographic HD


Btw, I live in the Silver Lake area of Los Angeles, which I think counts as "Eagle Rock, Highland Park, Los Felix" to TWC.

I'd be interested to know if others in my area have the guide info yet. Just in case, I went ahead and filled out the "Report a Lineup Issue" form on the TiVo web site. Unfortunately, most of my information had to be placed in the "additional comments" box since their form doesn't have enough fields, nor do I know the channel letters for all of these.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

mrmot said:


> I get the channels, but the tivo guide just says "To be announced". It's been like this since they were rolled out, last week. Here's what I've verified by manually tuning my TiVo and checking both the content of the channel, and the cable-card provided call signs:
> 
> 418	Discovery Channel HD DSCHD
> 423	Golf/Versus HD GOLFVS
> ...


Thanks for the info! Since I have the guide data but not the programming, I filled them in, in case someone else needs them.

Now that I know the new channels aren't SDV, I called TWC again. They want to send a tech out  for all the good that will do.


----------



## mrmot (Aug 27, 2006)

caughey said:


> Thanks for the info! Since I have the guide data but not the programming, I filled them in, in case someone else needs them.
> 
> Now that I know the new channels aren't SDV, I called TWC again. They want to send a tech out  for all the good that will do.


No problem, glad I could help. Good luck with that truck roll... Last time I had a TWC tech out (for a cable-modem related problem), the experience was so bad I changed my mind about getting their digital phone service.

Would you mind telling me what service area you're in? TiVo still hasn't gotten to updating my guide data, and knowing which areas out here already *have* the correct guide data might help me somewhere down the line if I need to call them and reference a correct guide.

It really stinks being able to see the channels, but not really being able to schedule any shows on them


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

mrmot said:


> It really stinks being able to see the channels, but not really being able to schedule any shows on them


Trust me, seeing the guide data without the programming isn't that great either! 

I'm glad I didn't bet on the success of the truck roll. Although he showed up in the 4th hour of the 4 hour window, and had to wait 20 minutes on hold listening to the same commercials I listen to when I call TWC, he did get to the right people to send the right signal so that all the channels were working when he left. That never happened before!

I'm in Huntington Beach. Hopefully you'll get the guide data soon. Except for CCN, most of them are shifted 3 hours from the SD feeds (Eastern time vs. Pacific). Good luck!


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing yet here in TWC - Westchester area. They don't appear in the tivo's channel list. 

Perhaps i'll call and ask what the ETA is..

-Ben


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Available in July:
Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, Rialto, Yucaipa, parts of San Bernadino, East L.A., Boyle Heights, Eagle Rock, Sherman Oaks, Calabasas, Universal City, Chino, Chino Hills, parts of Pomona, parts of Costa Mesa, parts of Cypress, Fountain Valley, Garden Grove, Huntington Beach, Los Alamitos, Midway City, Orange, Rossmoor, Stanton, Westminster

Available in August:
East San Fernando Valley, Mission Hills, North Hollywood, Panorama City, Sun Valley, Van Nuys, Tujunga, Sunland, Kagel Canyon, Sylmar, Beverly Hills, Marina del Rey, West Hollywood, West Los Angeles, Hemet, Idyllwild, parts of Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester

Available in September:
Acton, Agoura Hills, Air Force Village West, California Oaks, Wild Rose, Canoga Park, Canyon Lake, Chatsworth, Corona, Edwards Air Force Base, El Cerito, Elizabeth Lake, Fillmore, Glenn Ivy, Homeland, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Lake Los Angeles, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Lancaster, Leona Valley, Little Rock, March Air Force Base, Menifee, Moorpark, Moreno Valley, Murrieta (partial), Murrieta Hot Springs, Naval Base (Pt Mugu), Northridge, Nuevo, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Oxnard, Palmdale, Perris, Port Hueneme, Porter Ranch, Quartz Hill, Riverside County, Romoland, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, The Farm, Ventura, West Hills, Westlake Village, Woodcrest, Woodland Hills


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

From the TWC Socal website:



> Beginning August 8, 2008 through August 24, 2008, USA HD and CNBC HD will be available on channel 450 and 451 respectively in all areas. USA HD and CNBC HD will be carried on the same service level as the existing USA and CNBC.


Right now I have a black screen on 450 and a "postcard" on 451 saying the channels will only be available 8/8 through 8/24 for Olympic coverage.


----------



## mrmot (Aug 27, 2006)

Still no guide data on my tivo, even though I can clearly tune these channels. It looks like I might have to give them a call


----------



## JerD (Jan 6, 2002)

mrmot said:


> Still no guide data on my tivo, even though I can clearly tune these channels. It looks like I might have to give them a call


I was having the same problem, and when I had a few spare minutes I finally just decided to go ahead and re-run guided setup. Thankfully, that fixed the problem with the missing guide data for the high def channels, as well as correcting the guide for the channel swap between E! (108) and Hallmark (128).

Very happy to have the problem solved!

Now if we could just get the Tru2way dongle and Time Warner to roll out SDV (but not before the dongle is available). I sure wish DirecTiVo was still an option, but I do love my Series 3.

BTW, I'm in Silverlake as well.


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

USA HD and CNBC HD working great here in 90045.

I hope they don't drop them after the 24th, but it looks like they are going to. Lame.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I get all of the new HD channels as of last night.


----------



## dizza (May 28, 2003)

I have a HD Tivo Series 3 and I am still unable to get these channels after 4 TWC techs coming to the house. They've switched my cable cards out the first call, then again on the second, third call they remove the single channel cards and put in a multichannel one, and the fourth guy told him that its my Tivo. 

Anything special that you guys had to mention to TWC to get them to get it working?


----------



## mrmot (Aug 27, 2006)

dizza said:


> I have a HD Tivo Series 3 and I am still unable to get these channels after 4 TWC techs coming to the house. They've switched my cable cards out the first call, then again on the second, third call they remove the single channel cards and put in a multichannel one, and the fourth guy told him that its my Tivo.
> 
> Anything special that you guys had to mention to TWC to get them to get it working?


Have you double checked that the tivo is set up with the right time warner region? I wasn't getting the channels until I fixed that (had it set to the wrong area).


----------



## dizza (May 28, 2003)

I have repeated the guided setup quite a few times in hopes that it would resolve the problem... but as of this last week it is getting worse. I can no longer receive another 10-15 channels, but this time in lower ranges. This includes 62, 63, 64, etc.

I'll place another call to TWC in hopes of fixing this... but don't have any hope in that since they have been unable to figure it out for 5 months now.

-d


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> Available in July:
> Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, Rialto, Yucaipa, parts of San Bernadino, East L.A., Boyle Heights, Eagle Rock, Sherman Oaks, Calabasas, Universal City, Chino, Chino Hills, parts of Pomona, parts of Costa Mesa, parts of Cypress, Fountain Valley, Garden Grove, Huntington Beach, Los Alamitos, Midway City, Orange, Rossmoor, Stanton, Westminster
> 
> Available in August:
> ...


Where did you see that data?
I am in "Mission Valley" in San Diego. Thanks


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

San Diego is on a different system. San Diego is adding more HD channels. They are planning to add up to 15 more HD channels in this Cisco/Moto system. Moto is the ex Adelphia north county system. Hallmark Movie Channel HD and Big 10 Network HD will be added. Big 10 HD requires the sports pack and also the SD equivalents of those 2 channels will also be added. Big 10 SD/HD will likely be SDV since the sports pack is SDV.

Edit: Forgot to mention that KUSI is also on the cards.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

We are getting more HD:

Beginning November 18, 2008, through February 2009, Planet Green HD 453, The Weather Channel HD 454, Bio HD 457, Toon Disney HD 461, Cartoon Network HD 462, ESPNU HD 467, Speed HD 468, The Tennis Channel HD 473, Lifetime Movie Network HD 475, Hallmark Movie Channel HD 476, HBO East HD 481, Cinemax East HD 482, Showtime East HD 483, The Movie Channel West HD 484, Starz East HD 485, INDemand Sports HD 1 732, and INDemand Sports HD 2 733; will be launched on the same service level as the standard definition version of each respective channel in: Artesia, Athens, Baldwin Hills, Bell Gardens, Bell, Bellflower, California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Carson, Claremont, Compton, Corona, Covina, Cudahy, Culver City, Downey, El Cerito, Glen Ivy, Harbor, Hawaiian Gardens, Hollywood, Homeland, Horsethief Canyon, Inglewood, La Mirada, La Palma, Ladera Heights, Lake Elsinore, Lakewood, Lennox, Lomita, Lynwood, Maywood, Menifee, Murrieta Hot Springs, Paramount, parts of Costa Mesa, parts of Cypress, parts of Los Angeles, parts of Murrieta, Playa Del Rey, Playa Vista, Pomona, Riverside County, Romoland, San Pedro, Santa Fe Springs, South El Monte, South Los Angeles, The Farm, Tustin, parts of West LA, Westchester, Wild Rose, Wilmington, and Wilshire.

Beginning November 18, 2008 through February 2009, Fox News HD 465, Fox Business Network HD 466, FX HD 456, Animal Planet HD 451, Travel Channel 452 HD, Science Channel HD 460, NHL Network HD 471, TV Venezuela 823, and Sur Peru 817, will be launched in all areas.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/programming/alerts.html


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

Got USA HD (441) Bravo HD (442) Scifi HD (443) and HD CNBC (444) here in Westchester.

However, there is no guide data from Tivo yet. And the tivo doesn't even know what channels 442 and 443 are. Anyone else missing guide data for these channels?

Will call tivo tomorrow..


----------



## TallJason (Sep 17, 2006)

benh57 said:


> Got USA HD (441) Bravo HD (442) Scifi HD (443) and HD CNBC (444) here in Westchester.
> 
> However, there is no guide data from Tivo yet. And the tivo doesn't even know what channels 442 and 443 are. Anyone else missing guide data for these channels?
> 
> Will call tivo tomorrow..


Did this get resolved for you?

I have the same problem in SoCal in zip code 92626 (Costa Mesa). The channels are still displaying "To Be Announced". It is frustrating because I really want to watch SCIFI HD and know what is coming up.


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone in socal been offered an SDV adapter yet? I heard it's being rolled out in some areas.

Also, I have 2 S-Cards in my tivoHD in westchester

TWC wants to change me $19.99 to come out and give me an M-Card. Any suggestions on getting one without the silly fee?


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

More HD is coming in November and TWC SoCal is going to deploy SDV via BigBand solutions. That means that TA's are inevitable for SoCal. The Cisco TA will be used for SA areas while Moto TA's will be used for moto areas.


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/learn/cable/hdtv.html

The list of HD channels.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

rv65 said:


> http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/learn/cable/hdtv.html
> 
> The list of HD channels.


Here are the "upcoming" HD channels:



> KMEX HD (Univision)
> KFTR HD (Telefutura)
> AMC HD
> WE HD
> ...


E! is the only one that interests me (finally -- The Soup in HD).

AMC I'm sure will bring a smile to fan's of Mad Men.


----------



## cuppingmaster (May 17, 2009)

For you guys around the Westside, do you have flags set that prevent MRV and TTG?


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

cuppingmaster said:


> For you guys around the Westside, do you have flags set that prevent MRV and TTG?


Yes. Started in mid July. If you haven't yet, I would check out this thread and send an email to the address posted in the first post. People seem to be getting responses by doing so...and the LA area needs more complaints!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

This is great news!


----------

